# 1911 Sig Sauer vs. Kimber



## Hiram25 (Feb 22, 2010)

I'm a retired Delaware State Trooper, right now I have a S&W 38 Airweight as my CCDW weapon. I am looking to purchase a 1911. I really like the Sig Saur 1911 RCS Nitron, but at a gunshop close to my home they have a very lightly used Kimber 1911 for just under $800.00. Anyone having used either of these weapons, I would appreciate your feelings toward either of them regarding their use as a CCDW weapon.


----------



## leifglock (Feb 19, 2010)

I'm thinking you'll get more replies on this if you post up in the 1911 forum.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

I own both and shoot both.

Both are high quality weapons and I've had no problems at all with either brand.

But I absolutely love my Kimber.










I mean whoa - it's the best for me.

:smt1099


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

which Kimber model are you looking at? $800 for the Kimber could be a great deal... or it could be overpriced, just depends which model.


----------

